# 93 Sentra SR20DET Swap



## hazelyhaze (Apr 3, 2014)

I own a 93 Nissan Sentra and I was thinking about swapping the engine for an SR20DET as opposed to buying a new car. I've already looked into prices for the swap but since the swaps I've looked at are literally just the engine I was wondering* what components in the engine bay, aside from the tranny, I should look to replace.* Any ideas?


----------



## hazelyhaze (Apr 3, 2014)

*I have looked through posts similar to mine and the link one of the users posted no longer works which is why I've made my own post


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You will need to replace the EFI engine harness and the ECU as well as the MAF. The exhaust will have to be fabricated to hook up to the turbo. Here's a web site that has a lot of info on the swap:

Nissan Sentra Questions - motor swap - CarGurus


----------



## hazelyhaze (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You will need to modify or change the engine mounts, as the SR-series use different ones than the GA-series. You will also need to change the halfshafts, hubs, shift linkage, and I'd also suggest upgrading to the SE-R front brakes. If you do this, you'll need the brake booster from an SE-R, or a larger vehicle like an Altima or Maxima. In regards to wiring, I'd seriously suggest getting a donor car and just doing a straight harness swap.


----------

